# It's SO-O-O depressing!!



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Last night I couldn't stand it any more! I had to clear out my mudroom. It felt like there was just a path (there was!) through it, I couldn't get to the freezer without moving things and removing what was piled on top. I can't get to my houseplants to water them! Something had to be done.

I packed 10 boxes of recently saved and cleaned canning jars into the utility room. Put DH's camping gear away on the shelving in the utility room. Packed all the wayward cardboard boxes into the trunk of my car to go to recycling. Bagged all the pop cans/bottles to be returned and placed them in my trunk also. Swept the floor. Watered my houseplants. I sorted DHs and DSon's shoes and lined them up where they could find BOTH of them at the same time. It's FAR from perfect, I could really spend a good day in there. But it was so nice to be able to get to the freezer when I was ready to fix supper!!! :happy:

DH walks in right after I finished. He says "So, what have you been doing?" :flame: I'm thinking "You didn't trip over anything when you came in! And you can't tell what I've been doing???" 

It's S-O-O depressing!


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Next time laugh out loud and tell him you've been eating bon-bons and ordering the butler around all day!

I never miss a chance for a smart remark when DH says something like that. 
You did great!!
If it makes you feel better, it's always worth it.

I get the whole day to myself and I feel pretty good this morning. So, I'm going to start sorting and cleaning in my BR & the office room. This last week I accomplished lots of things in the kitchen - now that I think about it, DH probably didn't even notice.
However, like you, I did it for myself - I feel better and that's what's important.
De-cluttering and cleaning is kinda like losing weight - if you do it to make yourself feel better, you'll always be successful and feel happier! :banana02:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

My DH doesn't see "the clean". He just knows that it is clean.

I thought of that regarding laundry. Everyday, he takes clean undeerwear out to wear. I wonder if he has ever given any thought to how it got clean, folded and stacked onto that shelf. I've only done that for thirty years!

I'm not being critical because he does many nice things for me.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

my family can walk right over anything on the floor for days!! I am sooo not a neatnik! But I have left things in the way for days to see if someone else would notice. So far........no takers!!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Moongirl, that discribes my house exactly!! No one notices how they have to step over all the shoes and boots in the mudroom and kitchen! They don't notice that you can't see the top of the kitchen table (unless they happen to need some little scrap of paper they know they left there and they have to dig for it.) The piles of dirty laundry, the dishes left all over the house, etc, no one else can see. (Wish I were so blind.) 

Ardie, they don't see any of this, but they DO notice when they run out of socks or undies.

OUVickie, bonbons and the butler, I'll have to remember that. I'll save it for the next time he asks what I've done all day, OR the ocassional speech I get about how "he is the only one who does anything around here!"


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Or worse, you've just busted your rear reclaiming a room from the slow invasion of crud and your DH walks in, and thoughtlessly tosses a paper on the floor and keeps going. Then looks at you all wide-eyed and surprised when you bite his head half off. 

Seriously. I'm pregnant and tired and bending has become an olympic event. I could have killed. :grit:


----------



## MoonshadowMom (Jan 26, 2008)

My DH very nearly lost his life when he told me he never noticed what I did-just what I did not do. That was when I was working full time nights and two very young children (One still in diapers). Keep after them-it gets better! Almost 30 years and he is still a work in progress....


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

MoonshadowMom, I'm right there with you, although my DH has only been in "training" for about 26 years. Don't think I'm making any headway though! LOL He has never told me he doesn't notice what I do, but it's obvious he can only see what I didn't do. I can't tell you how many of his "I am the only one who does anything around here" speeches we have heard. To hear him tell it all "we" do is sleep in and watch TV. Adn the "we" is getting reduced to "me" as DS is really only here on weekends and DD has moved out!!

I guess it's only either DH or the "good fairy" that does all the laundry, cooking, cleaning, picking up after him and everyone else, sets the alarm and gets him up for work, etc. 

I SO want to say something when DH comes in and complains that his shop is a mess. Of course it's always someone elses fault. According to him, DS never puts anything back, or the neighbor has his stuff strung around (which happens). But I always think that I can't imagine he is any different in the shop than he is in the house. I'm sure he makes as much of that mess as anyone else, if not more! Who's picking up after him down there?!!

Sorry. Rant over!!


----------



## ZMTmom (Jan 30, 2008)

on an "Everybody loves Raymond" episode...Debra was home with a preschooler and twin toddlers...and Ray asked what she did all day. Her answer "I entertain men"!! That's become my standard answer to that moronic question.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Ardie/WI said:


> I thought of that regarding laundry. Everyday, he takes clean undeerwear out to wear. I wonder if he has ever given any thought to how it got clean, folded and stacked onto that shelf. I've only done that for thirty years!



My BIL calls them "magic drawers". He takes his clothes out, wears them, puts them in the hamper and they magically reappear --clean and folded-- back in the drawer. Maybe the "puts them in the hamper" is the magic part.

BlueberryChick


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Yes, it's magic, I thought everyone knew that :nana:

My husband's underwear walk downstairs, jump in the washer, then go outside & jump up onto the line - when they're dry, they come back inside & fold themselves & then jump into his top dresser drawer

It's really a very simple process

In fact, my daughter's clothes do the same thing

And the dishes do themselves too 

Just what do I do all day??


----------

